# Brighton coffee shops



## CJW (Aug 4, 2019)

Just been to Brighton for a couple of days,and was really impressed with the quality of the coffee we drank. Pelicano,Blackbird and Ground coffee were all excellent,with Artisan also worthy of mention. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

Was at 17 Grams in The Lanes, which was excellent today. Small Batch chain across the city reliable. Try 44 Poets if in Hove.


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

CJW said:


> Just been to Brighton for a couple of days,and was really impressed with the quality of the coffee we drank. Pelicano,Blackbird and Ground coffee were all excellent,with Artisan also worthy of mention. Thanks to all involved.


 Agree. I visit Brighton quite often. Artisan and Small Batch very good, 17 grams in Portslade and also Flour Pot Bakeries around Brighton, Hove and Worthing. Small Batch in Worthing is a bit hit and miss but still worth a visit.


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

17 grams in Portslade vg, nice people


----------



## Baldrick (Nov 10, 2021)

Small batch is good around Brighton - have found that the pop up at the train station really overheats the milk for flat whites/lattes which is a shame.

pelicano - pretty good espressos and a nice selection of cakes if that's your thing.

bread and milk - my personal favourite. Really nice espressos and toasted steaky bacon rolls to set you up for the day 😁. They use beans from local roasters "pharmacie". Lovely staff


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

down the coast in Worthing, try Malt for excellent coffee and healthy bites.


----------

